# Best place to find intresting drift wood



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there any source for real cool pieces of driftwood or is it more of a waiting game and keeping your eye out for something that catches your eye.

I'm trying to find something good for the new 4' tank.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

there is a billion pieces near tsawwassen ferry along the shore. I've seen alot of nice pieces there.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

IF i wonder the creeks/lakes locally and find some wood.. as long as its decently hard (not to easily scratched) is it generally safe for the aquarium?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

A good scrub with a clean brush or a pressurewasher. Then give it a soak in a mild bleach solution for a few days to kill off any bugs that may be present.
If it does not sink, you may have to soak it in a tub of water or attach some slate or rock to help hold it down. Depending on the shape, you may be able to place some rocks in the crotches or screw some slate tile to the bottom


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually scrub with a brush and vinigar then pour boiling hot water over it making sure to get in all the cracks and holes


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Can grape vine driftwood be used in tanks? I generally see it in the reptile section of pet stores. ?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome
how about manzanita branches you find in wedding/decor stores?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

according to the FAQ section in that link, theirs is only for display/decor purposes so might be treated with something ....but they did recommend this site for aquarium/pet wood: Fine Aquatics - Manzanita Aquarium Wood

Grape vine I've seen mixed opinions about, might be best to google that one to get a solid answer
if you do use it make sure to strip the bark off of it, actually it's probably best to get the bark off of anything you get


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Emailed fine Aquatics and manzenita canada... told them it was for an aquarium so i will see what they respond with.

Most wood i have seen in decore stores is coated or painted.. I will keep an eye out next time i'm out and about.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep a large piece of driftwood floating on top of my 150gallon I think it looks great


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I would prefer more of a rooty stump but I spotted these two not bad pieces in a store I popped into


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Its a bit of a distance to come down, but when you see IPU get in their wood you should consider making a run in. They get pretty cool stuff

Should've taken a close up shot but here's what I picked up around october last year:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Where is IPU? How much ish did thy one run you? I like that look!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they are in Burnaby & Richmond here is their site: http://www.islandpets.ca/
here is a thread in their section that I posted some pix & vids of the wood on: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/got-wood-32948/?highlight=wood


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome. I will defiantly check them out when I'm down. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

shift said:


> Where is IPU? How much ish did thy one run you? I like that look!


Wasn't cheap, close to 50 clams including tax for that one


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like IPU got another shipment in recently. I was at the Burnaby store today and they have bags of the stuff. Wasn't cheap, but they have some exceptional pieces.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

30-50cm pieces are around $35 each, 50+ cm I believe are $45.


----------

